
Wayfair Furniture Employees Walked Out over Sales to Migrant Facilities - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/25/us/wayfair-walkout.html
======
rexpop
This is an incredibly exciting, and brave decision. Companies should be
beholden to their workers' consciences—after all, we are colluding in
everything the executives decide. For Wayfair CEO Niraj Shah to ask for
workers' silent collusion in the facilitation of border atrocities is
unacceptable.

We are all complicit in our vendors' and customers' impact on the world. The
dependency chain stretches from JavaScript to imperialist torture, and
genocide.

I'm proud to share an industry with these brave Wayfair workers, who are
standing against tyranny in ways most in this forum cannot fathom.

